# Gan Seatpost - WTF?



## honkinunit (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a closeout Gan K. It is the only bike I have found that has absolutely everything I want, thru-axle dropouts, threaded BB, clearance for tires, Ultegra discs. The only thing holding me back is the seatpost. It is a proprietary, custom aero thing. I don't know if you Gan owners realize it, but a replacement is $450! Also, if I want a non-setback post for positioning, you have one choice, yes they make one, yes, it is $450. 

You may think a seatpost is something that never breaks, but I have broken seatposts in crashes. Five years from now, good luck finding one, even for $450. Also, I am always wary of the weird aero designs as far as how they are clamped into the frame. Pinarello wouldn't be the first manufacturer to have the problem of an exotic frame/seatpost design where the seatpost slips constantly. 

Gan owners - how do you feel about this?


----------



## Cristi Biziru (Feb 20, 2018)

Yeah you're right! I have a gan rs, and I need a zero offset for the seatpost. I found it at 360 usd. Probably the paint job/collor will be different from the original...


----------

